# What puzzle do you think is most "shocking"?



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

If a friend asked you to solve a puzzle to amaze him/her what puzzle would you pull out?

A standard 3x3x3 cube? Solve it so fast they wont believe their eyes?

Ohhh.. maybe a skewb or another mefferts puzzle???

Or that giant Megaminx that has like 188212.000121 sides?

I would think Megaminx, its really easy to solve, and it looks INPOSSIBLEEE from a non-cubers side. (to be honest, it easier than the 3x3, just takes more time.)


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

TheCuber said:


> If a friend asked you to solve a puzzle to amaze him (he didn't care what time you get), what puzzle would you pull out?
> 
> A standard 3x3x3 cube?
> 
> ...



A 5x5, i go really fast on it now and i barely pause, other then that a 3x3 because it takes such little time to finish.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 29, 2008)

3x3x3 blind, no question. That's certainly the one I get the most amazement from when people see me cubing.

I'd even say that in some ways it's more impressive than bigger puzzles blind, because it's much faster and people don't understand how much harder it is to solve the larger cubes blindfolded.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 29, 2008)

Eh, 5 cubes multi. Even if I fail.


----------



## shelley (Jun 29, 2008)

"shocking," you say?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ss5GyooSByM


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2008)

People seem most amazed by blindfolded solves, but also by really fast solves like Magic and 2x2x2. Everyone is amazed if they see some actually solving that well known 3x3x3, especially if you do it fast one-handed.

But I think for optimal "shocking" effect you should:
1) Lay down a Magic, 2x2x2 and 3x3x3
2) Do the Magic blindfolded
3) Do the 3x3x3 blindfolded
3) Solve the 2x2x2 without a blindfold in a matter of seconds
4) Without looking around you and while acting that all of this was extremely easy, take out your 7x7x7 and solve it in about 1 minute (fake scramble)
5) If someone wants to test you if you can really do all of that so fast, just give hime the 3x3x3 and solve it in < 20 seconds and they will be convinced you can do the 7x7x7 in 1 minute


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 29, 2008)

Once I showed a person the solve of the 7x7x7 by Frank Morris and he said that he thinks Frank is fooling around and at the end he is solving it. So people really think that you can solve a 7x7x7 in 30 seconds after they saw a 10 second 3x3x3 solve.


----------



## Harry (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL......

Nice idea..... Maybe if I have the equipment I will do that.......

What kind of 'fake' scramble?

Btw, maybe I will just solve 2x2 and 3x3 and 4x4 without inspection......


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say megaminx, but out of all my puzzles it takes the longest. So I would probably end up pulling out my 5x5.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 29, 2008)

A 3x3x3x3x3.... I've only solved a 2x2x2x2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> A 3x3x3x3x3.... I've only solved a 2x2x2x2



That's cool - I'm impressed! I've never solved a puzzle in more than 3 dimensions before. I really need to try that sometime.


----------



## Zava (Jun 29, 2008)

a sub2 oh-blindfolded, of course.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

OH BLD 5x5x5.
That would take a really long time. They probably lose interest in the middle. But if they see it at the end, they would be amazed.

But to make sure they didn't leave. I do BLD 2x2 or speed 3x3.


----------



## Flame838 (Jun 29, 2008)

Megaminx. It's really easy if you know how to solve a 3x3 but of course the non-cubers don't know that and so they look at it as some weird impossible 50-sided puzzle when really it's as almost as easy as a 3x3.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > A 3x3x3x3x3.... I've only solved a 2x2x2x2
> ...


http://www.superliminal.com/cube/halloffame.htm

I'm number 67 

Trust me, that _*shocked*_ all the cubers around me, let alone laymen. And the best part is when you start clicking the corners of the faces other than the center face (well a 4D face appears to be a 3D cube), and the whole layer rotates out of the screen and back in, then people go like "Whoa!" I had my share of amusement watching people's reactions to that thing 

I've wanted to do the 4x4x4x4 for sooo long but I just haven't found the free time yet


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2008)

3x3x3 with feet. I HATE doing it, but people get a kick out of it (no pun intended).


----------



## SkateTracker (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm, 3x3 or 5x5 probably. My best event is 5x5, but the 3x3 is a puzzle that people are familiar with, and have most likely played with one/tried to solve it before.

The megaminx looks impressive, but it takes me a long time to solve since I haven't practiced it and people get bored watching you solve something for 5-6 minutes.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2008)

To non cubers, Magic, Master Magic and Snake seems to be impressive, it so fast.

Picking up a 2x2x2 has the opposite effect, normally people goes: "hehe, ok, that one can't be hard to do", aspecially if you do that after you showed them your 5x5x5. I have not tried a 7x7x7 yet, but that must kill the 2x2x2's impressability totaly


----------



## ROOT (Jun 29, 2008)

megaminx. when i bring my puzzles to school, people are like woah when i solve them. I was too slow at the time to solve the 3x3 BLD in the talent show this year, but now im up to it. But i think people were mostly amazed is when i solved my megaminx with my sub-2 minute suckage


----------



## Jilvin (Jun 30, 2008)

Solve a 1x1x1 blindfolded behind your back in less than 20 minutes.

blindfolded might be a little extreme.


----------



## Brett (Jun 30, 2008)

3x3x3 using LBL. The amount of moves and sheer speed and look ahead most people here could do it with would be intense. (then the next solve do your normal method, go from 45 to 20, really scare them)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 1, 2008)

The most shocking to ME is Square 1. The odd shapes it makes still get me.

Some spectators see a 4x4 and think it's just another 3x3. Some spectators believe the 2x2 must be way too easy. I let them struggle (in vain) with that while I solve 3x3 and 4x4 and 5x5.

I think most spectators do not know what to make of the Megaminx, so they might not be impressed to watch it solved. Likewise, the 4x4 and 5x5 can be boring to watch.

The 3x3 is well known, and still amazes people because they are familiar with it's complexity. Just last Thursday someone said he would buy me a beer if I solved it in under one minute. (The beer was tastey.)

I am sure 3x3 blindfolded would get the best impact from an audience. One day soon I plan to be able to do that.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> To non cubers, Magic, Master Magic and Snake seems to be impressive, it so fast.
> 
> Picking up a 2x2x2 has the opposite effect, normally people goes: "hehe, ok, that one can't be hard to do", aspecially if you do that after you showed them your 5x5x5. I have not tried a 7x7x7 yet, but that must kill the 2x2x2's impressability totaly



You've been cubing way too long!!!!

Magic never impressed me. I knew "there was some simple trick."

3x3 is perfect. BLD it if you can do it in less than 2 min.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 11, 2008)

Solving a regular 3x3 amazes a lot of non-cubers, but when I solve a 5x5 they go nuts!
But I think any puzzle solved BLD will drop jaws.


----------



## ZeroKiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe a Pyraminx Crystal? That'd scare the crap out of me lol.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 11, 2008)

when i bring my cubes to school i always wipe out the 2x2 and solve under 10 and people are like "omg that must be so easy". so i let them play with it for an hour with out solving it yet. i take it back a solve it, always get a stupid smile from them lol, then i take the 3x3 and 4x4 out to show them what its all about. lol


----------



## ZeroKiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I brought my 2x2 to school one day JUST so I could get the reaction, "That's so eeeasy!" I let about 5 people try and solve it and they couldn't.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 11, 2008)

ZeroKiller said:


> Yeah, I brought my 2x2 to school one day JUST so I could get the reaction, "That's so eeeasy!" I let about 5 people try and solve it and they couldn't.


LOL that happens to me ALL the time. They can't even get one side!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 12, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ZeroKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I brought my 2x2 to school one day JUST so I could get the reaction, "That's so eeeasy!" I let about 5 people try and solve it and they couldn't.
> ...



Yeah, the funny thing is everyone thinks that is so easy, but even the people who can so the 3x3 from the booklet can't solve the 2x2.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > ZeroKiller said:
> ...



hahaha same deal in my school. I got a friend who's been doing the 3x3 cube all his time cubing and never was amazed at the 2x2 cuz he thought it was so easy. he couldn't solve it until i showed him the J-perm


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 12, 2008)

Speed or blindfold. 3x3x3. Speed just because their eyes can't comprehend the flying colors, and seemingly out of no where, the cube is finished. 

Then there is blind. Solving it blindfolded gets the most amazing reactions out of people. They stare at the cube as if it's going to sprout legs and walk away. It's awesome.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol ^

i think i would do my 3x3,4x4, or 5x5
3x3 because of speed
4x4 because, well... not a lot of people have seen one in person being solved
5x5 because..... its a frickin' 5x5 haha, no really because its so big, if you can do it in 3 minutes or something- they would be amazed


----------



## Remeberthe314 (Jul 13, 2008)

definitly the 7x7, when people see me solve that there like
WtF!?!?!?!?!?  Its not even that hard


----------

